# Help, info and advice desperately needed



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

My sister and I are students at college, we live on a type of campus housing. We HAVE to leave on breaks, there is not other option. We had arranged to stay with our friend for most of the break go home and visit our family for the holidays and then come back, leaving Baya with our friends. Our friends just lost their house last week







They were forced to move in with one of their fathers, who does not like pets, they have two dogs and a slew of other animals. So now we can not stay with them. Our mom lives with her fiance, she has a st bernard and he has a acd. She is happy that we have a dog and loves german shepherds but today she said that we could not have Baya at their home because Ben (the saint bernard) has grown EXTEMELY agressive towards other dogs that are not Bitzer (fiances acd) ever since Bitzer got attacked by the neighbors husky. He attacks puppies, males females, every dog thats not BItzer is in danger. We suggested we could keep Baya in our room, OR their house seperates the big dinning room, a huge hall and he garage with a door. THrough that door is the only way to get to the other part of the house. We said maybe we could keep the doors seperate, she refuses to do that because she thinks Ben will be in a constant state of turmoil and agression. Its their house I know this but she will not compromise at all, she says Baya CAN NOT be on the property, she will have to be boarded or maybe stay w/her fiances sister the entire time. I don't want to do this, its not fair for Baya at all and I don't feel comfortable bording her for a week and then a month, I just wont do it. I think it would be fine w/the door between the two parts of the house closed but she wont compromise or even try it







Ben is a HUGE dog, I understand that he def poses a danger to Baya and would not risk it if I thought he could get to her but he can't. I don't think it will be constant agression at the door either but she wont listen. Training would be out of the quetion, they don't think that his behavior can be fixed and will not work on it, they justkeep him seperated because they live sooo far away from everyone that its not much of an issue. I am frustrated but I will not argue with her because it is her house and her right to do with it as she pleases.

Does anyone have sugguestions or help on how to deal with this situation. Giving up Baya is not an option and will not be considered. ANy information that might help get our mom to be more open to atleast trying to keep them seperated or any thoughts on alternatives? Basically anything about anything would be extremely appreciated, I am at a loss as to how to fix this situation and would appreciate an outside opinion!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of trying to change your moms mind, I would find a nice boarding place near where you will be staying and visit her~ take her out as often as possible, if you get her use to the same place, she may be just fine. 
If the St. B is as she says, I wouldn't take the chance.
I have a friend with a Briard( she travels constantly) and she uses her groomer for boarding as her dog is so comfortable with her and her other dogs. The times the groomer can't do it he goes to his breeder's.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

As much as people here disagree about boarding it may be your only option.Not sure how much time you have till your first break but I would start looking now.Also you'll have to be utd on shots and have had the kennel cough vaccine.Places are different so you'll have to see there policy.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Right now we are in school in Va, she lives in Pa, RURAL Pa, we would be looking at ATLEAST an hour drive for a kennel probably more, and I just wouldn't trust the places around us. I can not stand the idea of not seeing her everyday for an entire month especially when she is going to be changing so much and is so suseceptable (haha yea I butchered the spelling to that one) to environmental influences. Ben would be a bad influence but it is possible to keep them seperate at all times. She needs to be worked with on a regular basis. Not to mention we had to switch her to a raw diet because she does not do well on kibble, she wasn't gaining weight and her stool was constant diarhea. 

Thanks for the suggestion though I really appreciate it, and we will do it if that is what it comes down to but I would rather find a better solution for us and Baya.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I would consider boarding close to where you are staying also. When I was active duty, I had to go to Fort Benjamin Harrison for a 14-week school. I kept my GSD at a local GSD boarding kennel and went there every day. She and I would go to the local lake, where we would walk, play and then I would sit in the car with her and do my homework. 
It worked really well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like Jane's suggestion,,OR another couple of options would be, check with your vet back in PA to see if there are any reputable pet sitters in that area that take in dogs,,again, you could see her everyday, maybe they could just keep her overnite,,,sometimes vet techs do outside petsitting for clients.

Another alternative is to find a pet friend motel/hotel near your mom's and stay there vs go to their house..Since she is adament on not having Baya there, I would just work on finding a different solution vs trying to persuade her..Good luck
diane


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

" I am frustrated but I will not argue with her because it is her house and her right to do with it as she pleases.

Does anyone have sugguestions or help on how to deal with this situation. Giving up Baya is not an option and will not be considered. ANy information that might help get our mom to be more open to atleast trying to keep them seperated or any thoughts on alternatives? Basically anything about anything would be extremely appreciated, I am at a loss as to how to fix this situation and would appreciate an outside opinion! "

So you won't argue with your mom but you want us to???

Sounds to me like boarding is your option. Another thought would be to find a place to rent short term.

Having a dog isn't always easy or convenient and relatives cannot always accomodate us.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What about crates???
When you people have two dogs that don't get along they rotate them right?

Suggest rotating their time with the family. One is in the crate in another room and the other out and vise versa in a couple of hours. 

Or you can send her to me







She's a cutie.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

THanks for your suggestions and I get boarding would probably be the best idea for most but this is during Pa winters, our mom lives way out of town on a mountain, there are times when our car doesn't get out of their driveway for 3 weeks. I just wouldn't feel comfortable with that. We have already located a possible place but this would be last resort!

Boarding is something we are already considering but we were hoping for anyone that might have alternative ideas. Specifically dealing with agressive dogs. I'm sure other people have had aggressive dog issues before, keeping Baya off the property entirely can't be the only solution. We are far from rich and we can't work on breaks so money is very tight. In our area I would also be concerned for the quality of boarding available. 

Middleofnowhere: I am not asking you to argue with our mom, I was asking if anyone might have some alternatives I could present to her. I don't know if you are being rude or your wording just makes it sound that way but its not appreciated. I wish we could afford renting or a hotel but we are not rich. If you have any suggestions on dealing with aggressive dogs, or have any experience with ahving two dogs that don't get along in the same household that would be awesome. Till then pls don't try to start something when I am in such a desperate situation because it will not be received very well right now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it does sound like you're looking for some magic formula to "persuade" your mom. definitely give that up...sounds like you're part way there already on an intellectual level. 

the idea of convincing or changing anyone's mind should be totally put out of your mind, and you should spend all your mental energy working out the best alternative realistically available to you.

take good care, good luck, many blessings.

ps...the most fearsomly aggressive dog i ever knew was a saint.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I second that - if not a formal boarding then perhaps a vet's office - they occasionally will board for thier patients .... or perhaps your Mom's vet's office .... worth a try


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Baya 11 weeks still? You probably can't get to your moms often enough to get the dogs to know each other, and I think in the time you have to spend there getting the St. B over his reactiveness will be futile if your mom is not on board with it. I have a reactive dog, and she has to be managed every day if I put her in a situation where she has to be around strange dogs. It is not an overnight type cure for most dogs that have dog aggression. Sorry, but I just don't think you have the option of getting the St. B over his issues without your mom doing it on her own. Where is your breeder located? Is that an option?


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizit does sound like you're looking for some magic formula to "persuade" your mom. definitely give that up...sounds like you're part way there already on an intellectual level.
> 
> the idea of convincing or changing anyone's mind should be totally put out of your mind, and you should spend all your mental energy working out the best alternative realistically available to you.
> 
> ...



<span style='font-size: 11pt'>This sounds like very good advise. Also, check out the vet's office for boarding option. I think boarding and visiting is probably your best option. If your board near you, although you're not crazy about the kennel, your daily presence will help to ensure proper care</span>


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Is the breeder you got her from close by? Does the breeder board dogs? Mine does so I always leave Jackson with her. That way I know he is in good hands. She has been helping me deal with his issues so she is familiar with him & what he needs for training, too.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

You can also find a good boarding kennel that will actually take the time to work with the dogs. I had to board Zappa when I deployed (DH was deployed at the same time) and dogs were strictly off limits at my mother's house (she kept my son). Zappa was at an awesome kennel that was indoor/outdoor with 3 walks a day and they had outdoor runs in the grass that they would go out to everyday. On top of that, I paid the extra $ to have the trainer do a 30 minute session with him daily. The cost was $270 a month. It is possible to find something that will work with you and Baya.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own! But that won't help things, so onward ho!

You're going to have to face the fact that your mom does NOT want your dog in the house. End of story. This is not a dog training issue. This is a mother-daughter issue. No amount of begging, pleading, comprimising, or haggling is going to change that. She is not going to be swayed, and you're going to need to face that fact--although try and remember, a lot of HER stubborness is probably because she's worried about YOUR dog getting hurt and can't help but think how painful that would be for you.

You need to find somewhere to put your dog while on break. End of story. You need to face that fact and accept it. Start saving a little each week now. No meals out, no bar hopping, no fun at all that equals money spent! 

With that said...work on a plan for next time. Research, research, research. Every thread you can find on this forum and the St. Bernard forums on aggression: read it, study it, print it, and come up with a game plan. On your next break, go home without your dog and your tail tucked between your legs. Not only that, but offer to work with your mom's dog EACH AND EVERY DAY. Multiple times a day. And DO NOT make it seem like you are trying to help her so your dog can come back to her house. Make it seem like you are being a good daughter and helping because you want her to be able to enjoy her faithful companion. Try and find a way to help this dog any way you can. 

Maybe next time you go home your mother will witness first hand how dedicated you are and how hard you are working, and she will be more willing to try and work something out. 

And and FYI...I'm not too many years ahead of you, so it's not a "old" mom lecturing you!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! Maybe one should chill a little. Attitude won't help get help very well.

I wouldn't suggest bringing my GSD into a place where there was a very aggressive large dog that is not under control so the suggestions about boarding certainly make much sense for you. There is absolutely no way to insure that the dogs will not ever get too each other in the situation that you have described.

And I would not risk it if it were my dog!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Jen's advice is exactly what I was going to suggest. Baya is only 11 wks old. Surely, she will remember the breeder, the breeder's home and will feel comfortable there. If the breeder doesn't board dogs, she might still be willing to take in one of her own pups this one time until you figure out your situation. Or, she may have friends or associates that will board the pup for you, perhaps do a board and train for you, or something like that.

This may not be an ideal resolution, but your housing situation wasn't perfectly stable when you agreed to take on the responsibility of this baby. See if your breeder, your vet, trainer, etc can help you figure it out this time, and come up with a long term solution. We can't always get what we want right away (I do understand that it will be hard for you to not see Baya all the time), but right now, the most important thing is for Baya to be somewhere safe, with someone trustworthy, who will care for her, and where her training isn't going to backslide. 

She is within the "critical period" still. The decisions you make now may affect her the rest of her life. Keep that in mind while you consider your options. Being around a reactive dog, much less an aggressive dog, can affect her long term. 

Again, I do understand how difficult this is.







I have a pup not much older than she is and it would devastate me to have to hand him off to someone responsible and trustworthy for a month or so if I couldn't provide a safe home for him. But I would. That's what being a responsible owner means.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own!


Well, I am older than you and Jen, the OP. There are a lot of college students who are completely independent, financially and in all other ways. So be careful of painting a broad brush. 

And we don't know what the issues are between her mom and her sister and her, so it would be helpful to avoid playing psychologist.

In general, insulting members who come genuinely come here asking for advice is just a bad idea. Who knows? It might be you next time, and you really don't want the rest of us reading into your posts and jumping to all sorts of conclusions about you. 

:Hopping off soapbox.:


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own!
> ...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own!
> ...


No, I will completely admit that there are some college students that are completely independent. However, by OPs own admission she is not one of them. That is not bashing her and saying she's a bad person...it's simply a fact she's completely laid out. 1. She has unstable housing in which she has to vacate on a regular and planned schedule for prolonged periods, which was intact when she got the dog. 2. She does not have the money to take care of this housing issue. Hence, this is the problem with college students getting dogs. They are at the whim of others when they do not have a 365-year stable housing situation and are completely financially idependent.

Also, I was not psychoanalysing. This is a mother-daughter issue. Mom say NO it's my house. Daughter says YES. Mom says NO. Daughter says but I wanna. Mom says forget it. Hence, mother-daughter issue. I certainly did not mean to imply anything beyond that. I DON'T know the issues with them, but bottom line is that mom says one thing, daughter says another, but mom wins because it's her house.

I actually think that I came up with a good solution for OP. I didn't simply post to bash her. I was trying to make her see that if mom says NO...and it's mom's house, you're going to have to approach it a different way. Give up this go-round and try another angle. So I certainly wasn't insulting her just to insult her. I DID come up with good advice (at least I think it's good advice). I gave her advise that will serve her in the long-haul for many breaks to come.

I might be abrupt, but that's how my personality is in generally. A little tough love, but ultimately I have something to say. I'm sorry if you were offended (or anyone else) and perhaps I could be a little less blunt in the future.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I did not read all the posts, but can you stay with another relative, granma or granpa? I am really surprised you can have a puppy in your dorm room, I have three girls in college now and they can't have pets.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI did not read all the posts, but can you stay with another relative, granma or granpa? I am really surprised you can have a puppy in your dorm room, I have three girls in college now and they can't have pets.


Sadly we have no living grandparents or near by relatives. 
We are seniors so we get a special type housing that is off campus but still run by the school.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own! But that won't help things, so onward ho!
> 
> You're going to have to face the fact that your mom does NOT want your dog in the house. End of story. This is not a dog training issue. This is a mother-daughter issue. No amount of begging, pleading, comprimising, or haggling is going to change that. She is not going to be swayed, and you're going to need to face that fact--although try and remember, a lot of HER stubborness is probably because she's worried about YOUR dog getting hurt and can't help but think how painful that would be for you.
> 
> ...


Maybe you shouldn't have a dog when you were a college student BUT some of us are responsible. Don't project. I am in control of my finances, I have a job and make my own money thanks, the only thing I don't have is my own home because SHOCKING I am only home for about a GRAND total of maybe 2 months. I can afford boarding, I don't want to. I can't afford to rent a place if you can way to be rich. As for my time, sure am, I have a schedule where I am gone from my dog maybe 4 hours max a day because I worked my







off during my other years. 

It is not a mother daughter issue, my mother loves the idea of Baya and is glad we got her, she just doesn't think ben can be around her. Even if they are comletely isolated. Don't make assumptions on my relationship w/my mother, its not your place and you don't know her or me. 

Maybe you spent all your money eating out and bar hopping but some ppl are responsible, so don't be ignorant and assume things just because you couldn't be responsible at my age. I don't bar hop period and I rarely eat out having a meal plan on campus. 

I helped raise that dog until he was three years old, we were responsible for ALL his training and he had impecible manners. I love that dog and if I had more time to spend with him I would try to help him clearly I don't. 

I don't care how old you are, you clearly can not help in this situation by making rude assumptions about my sitution and all college students in general.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterWow! Maybe one should chill a little. Attitude won't help get help very well.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest bringing my GSD into a place where there was a very aggressive large dog that is not under control so the suggestions about boarding certainly make much sense for you. There is absolutely no way to insure that the dogs will not ever get too each other in the situation that you have described.
> 
> And I would not risk it if it were my dog!


There was no attitude towards anyone who didn't give it first.
Actually there is a way o ensure they would never see each other, unless they can open doors which they can't they would never be around each other.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomJen's advice is exactly what I was going to suggest. Baya is only 11 wks old. Surely, she will remember the breeder, the breeder's home and will feel comfortable there. If the breeder doesn't board dogs, she might still be willing to take in one of her own pups this one time until you figure out your situation. Or, she may have friends or associates that will board the pup for you, perhaps do a board and train for you, or something like that.
> 
> This may not be an ideal resolution, but your housing situation wasn't perfectly stable when you agreed to take on the responsibility of this baby. See if your breeder, your vet, trainer, etc can help you figure it out this time, and come up with a long term solution. We can't always get what we want right away (I do understand that it will be hard for you to not see Baya all the time), but right now, the most important thing is for Baya to be somewhere safe, with someone trustworthy, who will care for her, and where her training isn't going to backslide.
> 
> ...


Actually we got Baya from a shelter so her breeder is not an option. I would argue that our housing situation was very stable when we got her or else we wouldn't have. THere was no way of knowing that our friend would lose her house. I would not trust a boarding place with a dog that will be first 5 months then 7 when I coudln't see her everyday. We do have a place we like but I would rather it be last resort.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I'm just gonna say this even though it won't help. This is why college age people should not get dogs! You are not in control of your finances, your time, and you're not on your own!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

to bad your mom, would not at least let you give it a try and see how it goes. Maybe you can ask her that. Have a back up plan like the boarding kennel nearby just incase, I know you have no money.
Do You have a crate for your dog you will bring?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

to bad your mom, would not at least let you give it a try and see how it goes. Maybe you can ask her that. Have a back up plan like the boarding kennel nearby just incase, I know you have no money.
Do You have a crate for your dog you will bring?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

SO its taking to much time to respond to everyone individually lol. So I will do the best I can to answer the questions generally. 

No crating is not an option because ben is big boy and they don't have a crate for him and they do not believe in confining dogs like that (very old fashioned I guess)

Baya was adopted from a shelter I volunteer at so there is no breeder to fall back on.

Thanks everyone for their solutions. Sadly I do think we will have to board her but we have to drive an hour for the one I was htinking and I hesitate to leave her when she needs so much training when we have gotten stuck on the mountain for days to weeks at a time. We do have alternatives I was just hoping someone might come up with somthing else, but its a though situation. Our mom really is just concerned for Baya and I understand that, I appreciate teh concern from her, I just think that we should try keeping them in the seperate parts of the house before going with boarding because its so far and shes so young. You can reach both parts of the house from outside w/out ever risking exposure of the dogs. 

If I missed anyone let me know because I didn't mean to! Thanks everyone for their thoughts and any others would be appreciated


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would see if a friend in true off campus housing would let us stay there during breaks. This is just a baby puppy and it would be job 1 to make sure I was with her, regardless of where I ended up having to stay. So if I couldn't go home, so be it-I'd go for a weekend and stay at a hotel that allowed pets nearby (which for me would be a drive since I am also rural). 

I would not trust doors or crates to keep them separate, unless you had a third floor or finished basement where there was no access. Accidents happen and if truly dog aggressive and that size...yikes! 

Yikes to this whole concept actually! Gives me the vapors just thinking of it.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi Wto bad your mom, would not at least let you give it a try and see how it goes. Maybe you can ask her that. Have a back up plan like the boarding kennel nearby just incase, I know you have no money.
> Do You have a crate for your dog you will bring?


Thats what I'm hoping, Having raised Ben its so hard for me to imagine a dog so violent that he would be constantly barking at a door if he has never seen the dog but it is possible and we do have a place after doing some research she could go. We do have some money but w/bills it is hard to save but we could do it. We do have a crate and she is crate trained. We have suggested keeping her in her crate and exercising her daily (constantly lol cause theres nothing esle to do) but she just thinks ben will not relax ever knowing there is another dog in the house, even if he never sees her.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI would see if a friend in true off campus housing would let us stay there during breaks. This is just a baby puppy and it would be job 1 to make sure I was with her, regardless of where I ended up having to stay. So if I couldn't go home, so be it-I'd go for a weekend and stay at a hotel that allowed pets nearby (which for me would be a drive since I am also rural).
> 
> I would not trust doors or crates to keep them separate, unless you had a third floor or finished basement where there was no access. Accidents happen and if truly dog aggressive and that size...yikes!
> 
> Yikes to this whole concept actually! Gives me the vapors just thinking of it.


We were thinking of just house jumping but all our friends are not from the same area and I would not want to impose on them during the holidays. Plus I want to see my family lol I know it is scary even thinking about Ben getting to her but honestly I think it could work, and I would never say that w/out being absoluetly sure of it. Ben can be controled in another room IF the door ever has to be opened and we will be there of course. They can go outside on different schedules, its usually very cold when we go home so no one wants to be out for long. We are home ALL day and ALL night when we are on breaks. We actually sleep in the dining room where she would be stayng lol


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

On a side note we drive an hour for the vet too, who does not do boarding







Yay small towns lol


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

[/quote]

Maybe you shouldn't have a dog when you were a college student BUT some of us are responsible. Don't project. I am in control of my finances, I have a job and make my own money thanks, the only thing I don't have is my own home because SHOCKING I am only home for about a GRAND total of maybe 2 months. I can afford boarding, I don't want to. I can't afford to rent a place if you can way to be rich. As for my time, sure am, I have a schedule where I am gone from my dog maybe 4 hours max a day because I worked my [censored] off during my other years. 
[/quote]

OK, so you just made my point for me. You say you can do all these things, but ONE...which is unstable housing. So because of that (whether you are the most responsible person in the world) it's not a good circumstance to get a dog. I said you didn't have the finances for the dog because YOU said you don't have the money to rent for a month! Actually, I was more than responsible in college. Left with no debt of any kind. No credit cards. No student loans. Nothing. So don't make assumptions about ME.

[/quote]
It is not a mother daughter issue, my mother loves the idea of Baya and is glad we got her, she just doesn't think ben can be around her. Even if they are comletely isolated. Don't make assumptions on my relationship w/my mother, its not your place and you don't know her or me. 
[/quote]

*ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I'm not psychanalysing your relationship. It's a mother daughter issue because you are upset with this over her. You want A and she doesn't want A to come to fruitition. MOTHER-DAUGHTER.

[/quote]
Maybe you spent all your money eating out and bar hopping but some ppl are responsible, so don't be ignorant and assume things just because you couldn't be responsible at my age. I don't bar hop period and I rarely eat out having a meal plan on campus. 

Again, tit for tat. Don't make assumptions about me, either. I was quite the responsible one with 3 jobs, 45 hours a week of work, and 18-20 college hours a semester. My point was.....if you're doing something for fun that costs money, cut it out of your budget to save for a kennel.

I helped raise that dog until he was three years old, we were responsible for ALL his training and he had impecible manners. I love that dog and if I had more time to spend with him I would try to help him clearly I don't. 

[/quote]
YOU CAN help. When you go back for a month without your dog work your tail off to help him. THAT is my advice. I think it's sound advice. If you go home whiney that she's not letting the dog in the house, you won't get anywhere. Try what I said. It won't kill you and it might just get your dog to be allowed home in the future. Take my advice--going in there with a different attitude and game plan may just win her over.
[/quote]


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

GSDElsa, you don't make any sense. You started making assumptions so deal w/the ones made about you. I don't care what you worked your not me and I'm the one with a problem, you clearlyare perfect and have never had anythng unplanned happen in your life. ONCE AGAIN my housing was not unstable. I was not planning on living w/my mother on my breaks, I live with my friends and visit on the specific holiday w/out baya. When they lost their house this made it unstable. I'm sure you could have prevented all that but I don't go around assuming ppl will lose their house. NO I can not afford to rent a house for a month, are you insane? I want to rent a house for a month specifically around the holidays during hunting season, OK that would be a rediculous amount. I will be home for ONE week, then one month, then one week. Thats it. I can not find a rental agreement for that schedule, thats not irresponsible thats life. I am not whining nor would I whine to her, I respect her to much. I could help him but it would be impossible because there is no way to expose him to other dogs and for a week then at a month then a week would be pretty much frutile. Baya does not need to go their house in the future, we are graduating this year and that will solve our problem period.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Didn't read through everything so not sure if this has been brought up. Can you sublet a place during your break? I just graduated from college this year so I'm assuming your breaks you're referring to are winter break, "intersession" (month of January off) and spring break? During those weeks most students go home too to spend time with their families, so they're paying rent for a place they're not using. Maybe they'd be open to subletting out their room/house for a cheaper fee than usual for you to live there with your dog, since it'd be going to waste anyway? 

I would mention things like your dog being trained, housebroken, socialized, exercised, etc. I know my previous housemates would have been more than happy to let someone with a dog to sublet their enormous, already-dog-proofed house with a backyard...they love dogs, and they hate paying rent on a house they're not using.

Also, wanted to add - having a dog in college is TOUGH, but it can be done. I got Bodie as a puppy at the end of my junior year of college, and it took a lot of time, money, effort and support from the bf and other friends to make things work. Then again it's all about having your priorities straight...I know of a group of girls living in an apartment who "jointly" got a beagle puppy together. Never bothered to housebreak it cause none of the girls would claim responsibility for it, just let it pee and poo all over their floor, and they'd just clean it up after a while. Unsurprisingly got tired of it eventually and just kept the poor puppy in a crate for most of the day while they were in class or out partying, never bothered to train or take it out for a walk. Don't know what happened to it eventually since they were my year and have since graduated, but I never stop thinking about that poor baby.

ETA: Okay just saw your thing about not being able to rent for a whole month. Subletting isn't exactly the same as renting in that it's much more informal and tends not to be as expensive and it can be done for as long or as short as you need, and pay for the time you're staying. I've always subletted a place over the summer while I was in-between housing at college, just someplace I found off of craigslist and signed an informal agreement for, and it's worked out pretty well.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliWhat about crates???
> When you people have two dogs that don't get along they rotate them right?
> 
> Suggest rotating their time with the family. One is in the crate in another room and the other out and vise versa in a couple of hours.
> ...


So i just realized I missed your response







I mentioned later that they wont crate Ben becaues they don't believe it is right to confine animals like that. Haha she is def a cutie but make sure you have your armored sleeves


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaDidn't read through everything so not sure if this has been brought up. Can you sublet a place during your break? I just graduated from college this year so I'm assuming your breaks you're referring to are winter break, "intersession" (month of January off) and spring break? During those weeks most students go home too to spend time with their families, so they're paying rent for a place they're not using. Maybe they'd be open to subletting out their room/house for a cheaper fee than usual for you to live there with your dog, since it'd be going to waste anyway?
> 
> I would mention things like your dog being trained, housebroken, socialized, exercised, etc. I know my previous housemates would have been more than happy to let someone with a dog to sublet their enormous, already-dog-proofed house with a backyard...they love dogs, and they hate paying rent on a house they're not using.
> 
> ...


This is a really interesting thought that never occured to me! I would of course love for it to be near my family but the area we are in just wouldn't be plausible, but if worse came to worse we could look for that around here and do what we were going to do if our friend had kept their house! Thanks







I love craigslist so I will check on there! Yea I know the irresponsible students you are talking about we have some on here and I get why some ppl are weary of college students. Some are just plain dumb, but it is def possible and it is working out great for us so far (knock on wood lol) shes a doll and the ppl around us love her, its just these 2 broken up months that are teh problem. It seems no matter how careful you are something always happend *sigh* 
Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> Yea I know the irresponsible students you are talking about we have some on here and I get why some ppl are weary of college students.


By on here I meant on our campus lol not on this site


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jen, 

I would not, ever, in a bazillion, quatrillion, zillion, trillion years risk my puppie's physical and emotional well-being for the sake of convenience.

Since you have so thoroughly, definitely, eloquently, and somewhat condescendingly made it clear that you ARE a responsible person, then live up to that. Put Baya first.

Stuff like this happens. Be flexible, be creative. I would not bring my puppy into a home where there is any risk, no matter how small, that she may get attacked, or be emotionally traumatized, AND would not bring it into a house where it has been made clear to me that having her there would cause problems, whether the problems are real or imagined.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidJen,
> 
> I would not, ever, in a bazillion, quatrillion, zillion, trillion years risk my puppie's physical and emotional well-being for the sake of convenience.
> 
> ...


I was not condesending to anyone who was not rude to me. I was being genuine, I appreciate the helpful info and don't appreciate the ppl who had to get their negative two cents in when it wasn't necessary. 

Its not for the sake of convience far from it. Would you trust your dog in an unfamiliar kennel an hour away from you when you would not be able to see them on a regular basis, add to the fact that she will be 5 and 7 months old at the time, not a stable adult dog. We would not be risking Baya at all if they were seperated by sections of the house. There is no way they could reach each other unless someone diliberatly opened the door w/ben or Baya at it, which is not necessary. I would rather have her where we could interact w/her everyday and where I know she would get training, excercise, attention and the proper diet then somewhere I am not familiar with. Shes at more danger for emotional and possible physicl harm at a strange kennel than she is seperated from Ben. 
That is putting Baya first, it would be more convienent to stick her in a boarding place somewhere but I would rather not go there if its not necessary. 

It was made clear that she didn't think ben would be able to not bark at the door 24/7. I posted to see if ppl might have first hand experience with agressive dogs and keeping them seperated, to see if he would calm down eventually or if he would be on alert constantly. And to see if anyone could brainstorm w/me to figure out a solution. Some ppl took this as me whining and wanting my way because I said so. Other people understood my situation and gave me vaild and helpful advice and I appreciate that. Theres not much more I can say about it.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>The way I'm understanding your predicament is that you have 3 viable options:

Board your pup with the breeder
Board you pup with the vet
Board your pup at a kennel nearby so you can visit your pup everyday.

These are good options for your situation as your desired placement for you pup, isn't available to you. You sound like a mature and very responsible pet owner and I think you want what's best for you and your pup. However, it sounds like the desired option isn't available so seek a different solution.

What I'm understanding in this thread, as far as I can tell, I don't see anyone able to suggest a way for you to convince your mom of what's important to you. Afterall, the pup is your responsiblity and housing for her isn't available at your mom's. I'm don't want to lecture you b/c I know you didn't come here for that.

Your pup will survive a boarding situation. Honestly, I like any boarding situation where you can see your pup daily. It sounds to me, that would put your mind at ease and your pup will probably have less stress b/c she'll see you everyday. It's win/win.</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin I posted to see if ppl might have first hand experience with agressive dogs and keeping them seperated, to see if he would calm down eventually or if he would be on alert constantly.


I tend not to want to foster-and most people don't-dogs with other animal aggression because they can get focused on and difficult to distract from the other animals. 

I adopted for 3 days a dog that tried to climb the bannister to get to my cat who had made one appearance and then hid in the closet for the 3 days. The cat knew...and I knew that the dog was beyond my ability to control in a way that would keep my cat safe until the dog could be trained (however-I have extreme doubts that even in the most restrictive setting if that dog would have been able to live with a small animal of any kind and if she had, it would have squelched her natural self). 

So they can key in and then that is what their whole day is about-getting to that other animal. 

As for dog aggressive dogs, the one I did have around could NOT be around any other dogs or she would try to kill them. That did not end well.







My dogs were terrified of her-I've never seen behaviors like those from them since. They did everything to avoid anything to do with her. 

I have a dog who, other than her pack or dogs I tell her are in our pack for a while, will lash out, but it's not actively going after as much as trying to incite by staring and then reacting if they approach. This is what she does when we are out. I would not bring a dog in here unless I had total control and was very careful with intros. However, with puppies, she's excellent-very young puppies-8 weeks and under. I don't just assume though-and am careful again in the introductions with her under my control. She has also not ever attacked anything so like I said, a more passive type of other animal dislike. And she's 47# so I can pick her up and move her if I need to! 

That's all I've got from personal experience. I know experienced, super careful Malamute rescuers and they do not risk things knowing their dogs like they do. They do rotations only-they may have 4-5 different rotations and keep them totally separate. The problem is with each additional person that is going to be in a house, you have an exponential number of potential mistakes being made in terms of the dogs' possibly meeting and that is too risky for me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because Baya is a baby, and as you've stated you have the money, perhaps now would be a good time to send her for formal training? 

That would solve your boarding issue while ensuring that she is getting training and socialization. I'm sure someone on this board could recommend a trainer. Since you are willing to drive maybe you could then stay the weekend by the trainer so you could work with Baya.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Jen,

You probably looked into this-but is there any other housing at your college available during the breaks, other than your own place? I ask because my college did have some accommodations for foreign students, even during the winter break. If you haven't already done so, really interrogate the housing office. Maybe some dorm supervisor wants to take a break too and you could stay there.

If not your own college, maybe someplace else in the area-lots of people move around at that time and they might welcome someone to stay in their place. I see you are thinking about sublets.

Regarding visiting your family-if you and your sister could find a place, to stay perhaps one could visit home at a time. Awful for one to miss the holidays, but it's a tough situation.

Good luck to all of you,
MJ


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3dogs<span style='font-size: 11pt'>The way I'm understanding your predicament is that you have 3 viable options:
> 
> Board your pup with the breeder
> Board you pup with the vet
> ...


The problems are, she came from a shelter, not a breeder so not an option.
THe closest vet is an hour away and no boarding.
The kennel is an hour away as well and we wouldn't be able to see her everyday, in fact we might not be able to see her for weeks at a time depending on the weather and whether or not we could get out of our moms driveway.
After reading the replies we can board her but I am just worried that she will be stressed out, our last german shepherd got out of are yard once and was taken to the pound, we couldn't find her for three days, she didn't eat anything, she refused. I don't want to stress Baya out like this, she already hates being away from us. Is there anything we could do to start to get her used to not being around us for days at at time? It breaks my heart to even think about it


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin I posted to see if ppl might have first hand experience with agressive dogs and keeping them seperated, to see if he would calm down eventually or if he would be on alert constantly.
> ...


Thanks for the info







I think it is going to end up with us boarding her sadly, I just hope all goes well.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Because Baya is a baby, and as you've stated you have the money, perhaps now would be a good time to send her for formal training?
> 
> That would solve your boarding issue while ensuring that she is getting training and socialization. I'm sure someone on this board could recommend a trainer. Since you are willing to drive maybe you could then stay the weekend by the trainer so you could work with Baya.


I didn't know you could send them off for training! Would they be ok with us not being there the whole time. I couldn't send her off for a month, but I think we are going to try to do some house hopping to shorten the xmas break some. Anyone who knows a trainer that would take a dog that is safe and reputable I would really appreciate it. They coud be near Roanoke (closest city in va) or williamsport (closest cityin Pa) thanks


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneJen,
> 
> You probably looked into this-but is there any other housing at your college available during the breaks, other than your own place? I ask because my college did have some accommodations for foreign students, even during the winter break. If you haven't already done so, really interrogate the housing office. Maybe some dorm supervisor wants to take a break too and you could stay there.
> 
> ...


We can not stay on campus housing because they wont even let the exchange students stay,they put them in a hotel (lol weird I know) in a different area because there is nothing to do here and they want them to get a lot of different experiences. We are trying to find a place to sub-let I guess its called but so far no luck, we are still looking though. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Quote: Is there anything we could do to start to get her used to not being around us for days at at time? It breaks my heart to even think about it


how about doggie day care?

I still think a trainer would be better than just boarding. At least at a trainer's she should be guaranteed interaction.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Jen, where are you in VA?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Quote: Is there anything we could do to start to get her used to not being around us for days at at time? It breaks my heart to even think about it
> ...


I agree that a trainer would be much better and we will def look into it. Then atleast we shouldn't have to worry about whether or not she is losing everything we taught her (in theory lol).


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969Jen, where are you in VA?


I'm near Rocky Mount Va, do you know where that is? Ferrum specifically but its so tiny no one knows where it is


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where will you be for the summer in PA? Approximately anyways so a trainer could be suggested to you.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Where will you be for the summer in PA? Approximately anyways so a trainer could be suggested to you.


We will probably work the summer here then head to grad school, we aren't sure where yet, but we would like to stay in Va. I honestly can't tell you the exact location as of yet, its still up in the air.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well when you do decide, ask for trainers in the area. I'm sure the ppl on this board can recommend great ones for you! Do you know if you want her to herd, do obedience, etc? That might help with a trainer also.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I do know where that is, I was hoping you were near Richmond!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Well when you do decide, ask for trainers in the area. I'm sure the ppl on this board can recommend great ones for you! Do you know if you want her to herd, do obedience, etc? That might help with a trainer also.


Obedience would be something we are really interested in, I know my sis is heart set on doing agility but thats not for a while yet, we don't know much about it right now


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969I do know where that is, I was hoping you were near Richmond!


that is a first, no one ever knows where we are talking about so we always just speak in terms of what city we are close too. I'm not sure about the geography of Va but yea its not very close.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>You can try doing a search online for dog training camps. Ppl do send their dogs away for training and there are pros/cons to it. The closest kennel is an hour away? Wow! That's a distance.

I understand your anxiety completely. I hate kenneling my dogs but they usually do much better than I anticipate. What I've read is if at all possible, visit the boarding kennel with your pup. (First off, I wouldn't leave my dogs at any kennel sight unseen unless an emergency). The idea is to let your pup take in the sight and smells so when it comes time to drop off, it's not totally alien to her.

I hope everything works out for you. You know, if you decide to kennel, you can always call to see how everything is going for your pup.</span>


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3dogs<span style='font-size: 11pt'>You can try doing a search online for dog training camps. Ppl do send their dogs away for training and there are pros/cons to it. The closest kennel is an hour away? Wow! That's a distance.
> 
> I understand your anxiety completely. I hate kenneling my dogs but they usually do much better than I anticipate. What I've read is if at all possible, visit the boarding kennel with your pup. (First off, I wouldn't leave my dogs at any kennel sight unseen unless an emergency). The idea is to let your pup take in the sight and smells so when it comes time to drop off, it's not totally alien to her.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you. You know, if you decide to kennel, you can always call to see how everything is going for your pup.</span>


Yea I'm not looking forward to the drive, but some research online revield a kennel that has come with great reviews. Its a small private kennel, the dogs get four walks a day and she plays with each of them individually. Its $12 a day and she is willing to feed raw if we give her detailed instructions and supply the meat







I'm really excited about that. A few people our mom has worked w/said that they kept their dog there and their dogs did great, half the time they seemed like they didn't want to come home ( I hope this isn't the case w/Baya







) Its funny we did the research and called them yesterday and when our mom called today she said started telling us about the same place







(love small towns) I like the fact that its small and private. Also being in a small area you can't hide secrets and if the word going around is that its a great place then I feel better about it. The distance is a pain but if the lady is as good as everyone says I will feel a lot better about it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3dogs<span style='font-size: 11pt'>You can try doing a search online for dog training camps. Ppl do send their dogs away for training and there are pros/cons to it. The closest kennel is an hour away? Wow! That's a distance.
> ...


Sounds like you're finding a good solution! Congrats. When you think about the drive, just remember those folks in NYC who get to do an hour and a half commute year round and smile it's not you!


----------

